# ~*Naked, Beauty Marked, and Vexed Up*~  (requested tut)  PIC HEAVY



## mreichert (Mar 6, 2008)

So here's my first tut! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Sorry if some of the pics are a little blurry- I'm still trying to figure out the camera settings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Here's what you need:






Here's the final look we are going for:







1. Start with a clean, moisturized face. I sometimes use Smashbox photofinish as a primer.  
(I apologize for you having to see this pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)





2. Apply Perky p/p on the lid and Painterly p/p below the brow.





3. Using the 239 brush, apply Vex all over lid covering Perky. 

4. Using the 239, apply Star Violet on the outer 1/2 of the lid.

5. Using the 217, apply Beautymarked in the outer V and slightly into the crease.  Don't worry about it looking harsh at this point- we will blend next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








6. Using the 224 brush, apply Naked Lunch in the crease and blend out harsh lines. (sorry that it's blurry!)





7. If needed, touch up the Vex and/or Star Violet using the 239 again. 

8. Using the 266 brush(angled brow brush), apply Beautymarked on the upper lashline and 2/3 of the lower lashline- close to the lashes!
Then, blend out with the 219 brush.
*For my personal MU, I hate having harsh eyeliner lines, so blending it out with the 219 works well!





9. Line your waterline with purple liner. I use Loreal's cream eyeliner, but I don't recommend it if you have sensitive eyes!!





10. Apply mascara. *Here's my trick for thick lashes (take it for what it's worth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  
     -Swivel your mascara wand at the base of your lashes, then pull
      up. Repeat a couple times trying to avoid clumps.
     -Put more coats of mascara on the outer lashes- it looks more 
      natural that way. 
     -If your lashes are shorter, curl them. Shu Emuru?? is the best 
      one I've tried. 





11. Using angled brush, fill in eyebrows. I use Cork e/s. 

12.  Apply foundation. I use SFF- it covers really well! I use my fingers to blend in (yes, I know it's not as good- so don't pm me letting me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just haven't gotten the 187 yet)





13. Using a fluffy brush, apply BE Mineral Veil to set the foundation. I find this to be much lighter and finely milled than traditional powders.





14. Contour! Use a blush brush and apply Emote under the cheekbones and under the chin. Use the 224 to apply on the sides of the nose.





15. Using blush brush, apply Nars Orgasm to the apples of the cheeks. Then, highlight the top of the cheekbones and down the nose using BB Shimmerbrick in Gold.





16. Set powder with Fix+ =  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This makes the powder less "powdery" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











17. Apply Long Stem Rose Slimshine then Cult Fave l/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




18.  Look in the mirror and tell yourself that you're beautiful no matter what anyone else says!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, the result......

















Thanks so much for looking! CC always welcome- I'm a big girl, I can handle it


----------



## n_c (Mar 6, 2008)

Gorgeous! I gotta get me one of those BB shimmerbricks.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 6, 2008)

i love the eyes, very pretty lips color as well


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Mar 7, 2008)

This is super pretty, and your instructions are awesome! I may have to try this look with my limited colour collection...


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 7, 2008)

You look radiant!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks for making this tut! it's time for me to go out and buy all the e/s i need to copy this look


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 7, 2008)

i love the glow it gives you!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 7, 2008)

love this tutorial. great job. 
ive seen so many tutorials that use perky
and every time i see it it makes me wanna
go out and get it. sooooo, i think you have
made the decision for me.


----------



## FantaZ (Mar 7, 2008)

Is Star Violet a LE?  Love the look!


----------



## marinasmith (Mar 7, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## makeba (Mar 7, 2008)

very pretty. i like this


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 7, 2008)

pretty! I love these kinda looks for day time.


----------



## mreichert (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FantaZ* 

 
_Is Star Violet a LE?  Love the look!_

 
I'm not sure- I found it at a CCO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A good dupe for it is Lovestone MES- or what would look good too is Expensive Pink


----------



## weezee (Mar 7, 2008)

I love this look!  I have Beauty Marked and haven't used it yet cause I didn't really know what to do with it.  I just thought it looked pretty so bought it.  You did a great job on your tutorial.  I love the lip color also!  Great job!


----------



## Indigowaters (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks. I have all of these colors. I'm gonna try this tomorrow.


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 8, 2008)

So very pretty!  Great tutorial


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Mar 9, 2008)

You're so pretty!  Great tut!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 10, 2008)

You are gorgeous!  Thanks for this!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice tut!


----------



## flamingflamenco (Mar 11, 2008)

This is so beautiful!  Great job!

Also, I need to inform you that it is unfair that your eyelashes (assuming those are your real eyelashes) are that long.  I am jealous!


----------



## tropicaldreamx3 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice job! You are so gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love all the colors- so beautiful when put together.


----------



## sirenita79 (Mar 12, 2008)

Great tut! Yo are so pretty...


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 13, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## Jot (Mar 26, 2008)

great look and great tut xx


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 26, 2008)

beautiful!

and you are so silly. I love it.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Mar 28, 2008)

Gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the eyes


----------

